# I’m I the only one who has goat socks



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

On my birthday I got goat socks!  and I love them I’m I the only one


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Those are adorable! I love them! I do have a pair of goat socks. They say "you've goat to be kidding me" on them. 😆


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

lol I love that line


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I don’t! Love them tho!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I don’t! Love them tho!


Ummm was that a typo or….


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think she was saying no she doesn’t have a pair of goat socks but she loves yours. Right Doe C Doe?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I think she was saying no she doesn’t have a pair of goat socks but she loves yours. Right Doe C Doe?


Ok thanks k Y goat girl


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Yup you are right KY goat girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are cute. 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Those are cute.


Thanks


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I have a pair too lol. They´re fun to wear.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yes lol


----------

